# 100,000 miles



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Hammsshooter said:


> View attachment 239426
> 
> Our west coast trip from Minnesota to Los Angeles for the World Police and Fire Games rolled our little Cruze into the 100,000 mile club. This is the same Cruze made famous when my wife added diesel to the DEF tank. That was over 2 trouble free years ago. We have had an assortment of emissions system warranty work done but always at no cost to us. The mileage has continued to impress us. This screen is a little deceiving since if we had actually driven what it shows as our average speed our mileage would have been better. That is actually a combination of 85 mph and stop and go Los Angeles traffic. Also when your crossing South Dakota why is the wind in your face when your going west and again when you come back east? Just doesn't seem right somehow! What a fun car to drive!
> The tech at the Service deck at our dealer keeps saying that the Cruze doesn't require a new timing belt, I guess I'll have to go over his head!
> ...


Congrats and happy cruzing [emoji41]

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations on making it to 100k. Timing belt, water pump, and some tensioner.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations - 100,000 mile badge awarded.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Hammsshooter said:


> View attachment 239426
> 
> 
> The tech at the Service deck at our dealer keeps saying that the Cruze doesn't require a new timing belt, I guess I'll have to go over his head!
> ...


its <$400 in parts, ~$1000 ttl labor and parts

you do the water pump at the same time as the timing belt cuz its already off in order to do the timing belt.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats and welcome to the 100k club!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

congrats. I did like the thread about the diesel in the def tank. The MRS did a great job keeping her cool after making the mistake.


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

283,000 + miles


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

cvitullo said:


> 283,000 + miles
> View attachment 259778


Congrats @*cvitullo* 

FYI, post here for http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/119969-high-mileage-badges.html


----------

